# Help..need Info



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

Another local plumber is running slow and needing to sell some equiptment.
He has a Gen-Eye camera push rod 200', monitor and locator. Asking $1500

The only problem is that when the camera is in water it starts to fade out. I think water is getting into the head.

Here's my concerns

Can I reseal the head and if not what kind of expense am I looking at?
With the water exposure already what kind of trouble is expected?

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Jeff I removed your double post, give it time for a reply, no reason to have more then one post that talkes about the same thing.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

smythers1968 said:


> Another local plumber is running slow and needing to sell some equiptment.
> He has a Gen-Eye camera push rod 200', monitor and locator. Asking $1500
> 
> The only problem is that when the camera is in water it starts to fade out. I think water is getting into the head.
> ...


 asuming it's the head like $1,000 give or take. maybe you can get a used head. but maybe its the pushrod or the cable in that spring section. can you move it around and get it to fade or are you sure it has to be in the water? I have my geneye II worked on at a place called the cable center in st. louis. I don't have the number off hand but you can google it. they maybe able to help you out on possible costs. BTW $1,500 sounds good either way.

Plumber Jim


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I use to use the gen-eye and I always had problems with them. been using an insight for the last year and I am real happy with it so far.


----------

